# String Quartet. Extensions, distilled.



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

In April 2019 I composed the string quartet "Extensions". The intention had been to create a musical work that had a "modern way of doing" but without reaching extreme forms, with the intention that it could be feasibly decoded by the majority of potential listeners.

The initial baseline for tonality and melodic reference was the use of the octatonic scale (also called diminished symmetric scale) due to the large number of both tonal and non-tonal elements it contains. But the objective was to overcome the use of this scale, making extensions of some themes, initially octotonic, and reworking them according to the chromatic scale. This scale becomes more important as the work progresses, becoming the main one.

Another aspect of the work to highlight is the importance of the fugue procedure. Although there are passages with homophonic texture, the parts with counterpoint textures of the four voices are the ones that predominate.

In March 2020 I revised the initial string quartet, creating this current version that I present here: "Extensions, distilled". This is a more depurated, refined and lighter version with the intention of extracting the essential meaning and most important aspects of the first version.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Fstring-quartet-extensions-distilled


----------

